# FTP i 331 Please specify the password.

## demoh

Nie wiem jak to sie dzieje ale pod windowsem dziala a pod linuxem nie.

Z serwerami gentoo przez ftp sie lacze bez problemu, ale jak chce wejsc na swoj ftp to wywala w kazdym programie ftp to:

```

Nawiązano połączenie z hostxx.kei.pl:21

220 FTP Server

USER xxxx

331 Please specify the password.

PASS xxxx

530 Login incorrect.

Rozłączanie od ośrodka hostxx.kei.pl
```

Co tu moze niestykac? to wina w 100% oprogramowania bo pod innymi systemami dziala a na inne serwery bezhaslowe mozna wchodzic  :Sad: 

----------

## anthrax_

Nie jestem pewien ale chyba musisz sobie gdzies w ustawieniach twojego menedzera ftp pogrzebac z pasywna transmisja danych.

----------

## demoh

Probowalem z passive i bez i ciagle to samo  :Sad:  nie wiem co jest  :Sad: 

----------

